# Halloween 2010 @ .99 only stores



## sacolton (Aug 30, 2010)

I really wish we had those stores here in Oklahoma!


----------



## petrified1 (Aug 30, 2009)

We have Dollarama up here in Canada, and I bought four packs of that black and gray creepy cloth already. I plan to go back and buy more actually. I'm very impressed with the dollar stores' selection this year as well.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

We have Pound stores here, but their stuff is awful cheap and nasty. We don't get anything like creepy cloth


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

I found car magnets that say Trick or Treat and Happy Halloween at my Dollar Tree. I had to buy because I've never seen anything like that before. I will put them on my car the whole month of October and be sure to take off when I go into any stores-don't want them stolen! But yeah lots of different stuff at the dollar stores and big lots.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

They didn't disappoint me this year (last year wasn't as good as the previous year, IMO). There are a couple of photos, and a quick text run-down of some of the merchandise in a couple of posts on my thread on page 2 of this message board.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

petrified1 said:


> We have Dollarama up here in Canada, and I bought four packs of that black and gray creepy cloth already. I plan to go back and buy more actually. I'm very impressed with the dollar stores' selection this year as well.


At my local Dollarama, the only creepy cloth they have is a lame Lime Green and Orange colored kind.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Creepy cloth is so useful.I pick up as much as I can if I can get a good deal.


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

The $1 creepy cloth is awesome! I just bought 20 of them!


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> We have Pound stores here, but their stuff is awful cheap and nasty. We don't get anything like creepy cloth


hi - I bought the creepy cloth in Morrisons a couple of years ago - they don't get much in there - but this was good - more expensive than the US though one pack covered one door & was £3.99.

hopefully Asda will have it this year as they seem to have the best stuff in the uk - though the large tesco stores are getting better 

poundland is really good for the sweets though - great halloween themed stuff


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up! I was at our local store last week and they still had summer items in the seasonal aisle, but I'll check back at the end of the week. 

Last year I got *loads *of stuff at 99 Cents Only. LOVE to shop there! They often get in lots of things that Dollar Tree doesn't, plus they carry produce and overall have a much larger selection. Lots of Halloween ceramic votives, candles, centerpieces, party favors, you name it...


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

I bought the creepy cloth for curtain toppers, lampshade, and draping over the furniture. I got 3 nice looking long stem roses..a glittery silver pumpkin, grey rat, 2 bone colored skull and bones candlesticks, sticky glow in the dark eyeballs, They've been the best store this year around here for me so far.


----------



## petrified1 (Aug 30, 2009)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> At my local Dollarama, the only creepy cloth they have is a lame Lime Green and Orange colored kind.


Aw, that's a bummer. I just went back up to mine and got the last six packs of black and gray that they had in stock.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think we have one of the 99 cent stores in a nearby town. Can't say I've ever been in one. Sounds like a look-see is warranted. I've been pretty happy with Dollar Tree which is closer to me but it's always nice to see what else is around.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Spookie, you really MUST check them out. They have a store locator here:

www.99only.com

My closest store usually has two full aisles of Halloween.  And again, it's mostly different merchandise than DT so most definitely worth a look see!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Love to see some photos guys either instore or of what you guys bought from there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Bella LaGhostly said:


> Spookie, you really MUST check them out. They have a store locator here:
> 
> www.99only.com
> 
> My closest store usually has two full aisles of Halloween.  And again, it's mostly different merchandise than DT so most definitely worth a look see!



Thanks. yes, I do have one not that far away and it's in the shopping center I thought it was in. Actually I have an allergy shot to get today and will be in the area so will probably try to stop by.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I posted some photos from the 99 Cents Only store, in the thread that I made a few days ago...however, there were not many to be had. They were still setting up, and I didn't have my good camera with me, just my cellphone. I haven't had a chance to go back yet, I hope to go back tomorrow (and hopefully good stuff will still be left!). 

See my pix: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/94661-99-cents-only-party-usa-finds.html

(Edited to add: further down in the thread I posted two photos of the two items that I bought, for closer view)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Your posts tempted me so I made time to stop in the one store in my area. Some of the same stuff or similar stuff like Dollar Tree but also a lot of new items too. I took pics. Tried not to duplicate what's already been done but know some of these were already shown.

Here goes:

I liked these 3D wall mounts. They are plastic and you can see the screen printing on them but they still have some nice possibilites. I bought a few of the mummy ones for an Egyptian theme wall. I think the mummy ones can be lit from behind to at least have them kind of glow in the dark since the paint color is lighter and seem a bit translucent.

Also bought one of the Skeleton guys. Found one with a poor printing job I guess you could say because it's eye areas could shine light through it. May add a colored light behind the eye sockets to give it more dimension. The mummy wall and the pirate wall mounts were pretty solidly colored in the eye area (read "opague") so I don't think a light behind would show through like the Skeleton one I found.

I thought the door knockers had a pretty frightening face on them.











It looked like the 99 CENT STORE only had right-handed hands and legs from what I could tell.











I bought a few of these guys. They are glow in the dark sheets where just the outline of the ghost or reaper is illuminated. I thought they might be nice in a dark tunnel pathway. I'm thinking more for the younger ToTers going through. Oh and they are weather proof or so the package says.










more to come....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

These seemed to be the same as Dollar Trees, although my Dollar Tree didn't have the large rectangular grate with the skeletons behind it. Not shown is the wall with pumpkins (which I saw at Dollar Tree). I'm thinking of maybe seeing if I can use the rectangular grate one as a dungeon floor "grate" (maybe add some thin clear vinyl on top to make it non-slippery. Also thought it would look good as the hold of a pirates ship deck.











Some Bloody guaze and Creepy Cloth. The packaging on the Creepy Cloth said "flame retardant" BTW.











Here's two varieties of Butcher Shop cardboard garland: bloody tools and bloody body parts










still more....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Some nice signage, some glitter on the text:











I thought these were cool. Patented colored flame candles. The flame is the color of the candle. You take off the top and light. Can be reused, but up to 7 minutes burn time according the package. I thought they would be very unique on any halloween cake you were serving, particularly the orange, yellow, red and green maybe.












Not shown was some pirate items they had. Weapons and eye patches and such. I ended up buying an aged pirate map and compass set. I'll use black drawing ink to highlight the map more and maybe paint the compass. The other item I bought was a kind of cool skeleton dog dish (came in white, black or orange). I actually bought the white one for a more natural skeleton look and will use it along with my animated Boney the Skeleton dog prop from Target last year. Thought I would use it as a water dish and fill it with "bloody" water which should look great against the white bowl. The black bowl might look good with white bones in it. I'll post pics tomorrow of the pirate items and dog dish.


You guys never should have sent me there!!! what were you thinking. LOL.


----------



## jack the punkinking (Sep 13, 2010)

*can creepy cloth*

be used as cheese cloth wit rit dye?


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

Dollar tree has small black ravens/crows. They are the same ones that you would get out of a magazine or Spirit, just a little smaller. I picked up four and will probally get some more, since those run from 7-12 dollars at Spirit.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> You guys never should have sent me there!!! what were you thinking. LOL.


Don't you just love it, Spookie?  

I have to have some of those signs, and the colored flame candles are cool, too! Wish they had stores all over the country. Our store normally gets a lot more Halloween merchandise than any of the local Dollar Trees.


----------



## restlessspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

we have £1 stores in the uk i nipped in the other day to have a quick look with my two cousins who ain't the biggest fans of halloween  the ask me not to take ages looking and there they where looking more than me lol, i think deep inside they love it but think now their 17 their to old to enjoy halloween, were i am completely the opposite, i believe we should enjoy and promote this holiday to it's full portential.

their where a few decent props in there to like creepy cloth and spider web etc, but it's a shame how they had tombstones that where tiny and therefor didn't look relistic  x


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's the skeleton dog dish (available in white, black and orange) and the pirates' map that I mentioned above. There's a Try Me button on the compass that you can push that rotates the compass so it looks like it works. Not bad for .99. I may re-ink some of the map to make it stand out more however, but the artwork is nice and it will be great not to have to recreate a whole map.



















For the dog dish I was thinking of adding red water for blood or maybe those small skull heads that DOLLAR TREE has (and maybe even at 99 CENT STORE) and call them something like "Heads n Bones".


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie, I love those signs and are those Halloween tree ornaments beside them???

angelique_nm


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I bought the Glow in the Dark Ghosts that you have pictured, Ghost of Spookie. I didn't see the ornaments at my store, I wonder if they didn't get them. I've still only been to one of the 99 Cents Only stores in my area, though. 

I took some pictures yesterday, but wasn't able to post them before now. Some were things already posted, so I won't bother with those, but the store closest to my house finally put out the fences and tombstones, which I had previously said I didn't see on my first trip (during their setup, didn't see them on the schematic sheets either, but they're there now).

I apologize for only having close-ups of two of the three stone styles, I didn't buy all three because one was very similar to a stone I already have. The stones appear to be made from large bead white foam, and they're more of a greenish gray in person, than a straight gray. They also have a bit of spider webbing glued to them, for you to stretch across, and of course they come with the nearly useless plastic stake in the bottom.










There are really only two styles of fence, it's just that they have both in two colors, a silvery, and a copperish.










Foam stones, small selection and not many!


















The white that you see along the bottom of the stone isn't a reflection on the plastic, it's spider webbing that's been glued to the stones. These are the same size as the Dollar Tree stones, and maybe slightly larger than the small yard stones that WalMart carried two years ago for $2.50 (did they have them last year too?). 99 cents is a much better deal if you ask me!


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Mistress: I'm (physically) dragging my (very annoyed and struggling) hubby to a .99 cent store today, I was just wondering which one you hit so I can go to a different one... We can compare notes! Yay comparing notes!
(For those of you not in the know and going "WTF mate?", Lair Mistress and I are both in Las Vegas, thus why I ask.)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Angelique_NM said:


> Ghost of Spookie, I love those signs and are those Halloween tree ornaments beside them???
> 
> angelique_nm



I never got a picture of them specifically but I can read the label in the pic and it says "hanging decoration". I think they were glitter.

My store had two _really_ long aisle shelves filled with Halloween and maybe one or two other endcaps. I saw some boxes in the aisle marked Halloween (think masks) that hadn't been opened yet so know they weren't finished setting up yet. They really did have a large selection and actually when I walked in and saw the amount I thought no way would I be able to get pics of everything. I don't even think what I saw in the aisles had their halloween candy, just decoration/props stuff and partyware.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

strublay said:


> Hey Mistress: I'm (physically) dragging my (very annoyed and struggling) hubby to a .99 cent store today, I was just wondering which one you hit so I can go to a different one... We can compare notes! Yay comparing notes!
> (For those of you not in the know and going "WTF mate?", Lair Mistress and I are both in Las Vegas, thus why I ask.)


I've been going to the one in the Von's shopping center at Buffalo and Lake Mead Blvd. The other one "near" me that I wanted to check, but haven't yet, is on Spring Mountain between Rainbow and Buffalo (there's a Dollar Tree in the Walmart/Sam's shopping center too, if you're not familiar with the area and need to check it out). 

Happy finding! I'm sorry that I'm answering so late, I have been out all day with appointments and errands...I didn't even check the forum before I went. Bad me! But YAY for comparing notes!!


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

I rushed to my 99 Only and there was no Creepy Cloth! I wandered around and got some other cool stuff, but I really wanted creepy cloth. 
I wandered around the rest of the store looking at the boring non-halloween items. Then, I checked the Halloween aisle again and an associate was just wheeling a cart of boxes to start re-stocking. I asked if they might be getting more creepy cloth... And she opened a brand new case of it and let me grab as much as I wanted! SCORE! Everyone that works there is so nice! I'll probably go back again this weekend.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah. They have some useful things ! Vinyl severed female hands with a silky sort of sleeve attached...I bought one, looked at it, and added a cardboard paper towel tube to fill out the arm part, glued it into the inside of the hand with spray glue. It looks great for a dollar!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I have to say a big HOORAY to the 99 only store! I just got back from there....they really did have some pretty good stuff. And lots of it! Also, I was surprised to see a lot of people in those eisles buying stuff.

Come on guys, let's all buy a few things there, so that they'll keep up the great stock for next year!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

OMG!!! I just scored like a wolf in an unguarded field of sheep!

I just picked up 8 full sized haunted portraits for .99 cents each! And I thought I was not buying anything today... what a great acquisition when it was least expected! I am so happy now I stopped by! I'll post some pics when I get back home tonight! Yeaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't think I saw any haunted portraits when I was there so look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I just bought the following at my local .99 cent only store here in the Inland Empire, Ca. I was sooo shocked to find these but they are great quality as well! Not a bad unexpected friday find at all! 

Mona lisa


















Dracula


















Little ole lady


















Granny


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

ANyone from the DFW area know if they have these stores here? I WANT THESE!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> ANyone from the DFW area know if they have these stores here? I WANT THESE!



They are in the Dallas area. Here's their website: 99cent Only Stores

They have stores in Arizona, California, Nevada and Texas. Do a Store location search on their site for exactly where.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Ours didn't have the portraits either, wonder if they were just put out late? Now I will have to stalk the store on a daily basis...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I did see some boxes that still had to be put out when I was there last so either they hadn't gotten stocked yet or because they were so great looking got snapped up in no time. Hope the former! I'm sure the people stocking the aisles or some of the cashiers would remember if they had seen them yet. Looks like I'll be dropping in this weekend. I have a Mona Lisa print I bought from somewhere last year so will measure it and see if they are the same when I go.


----------



## Darth Sparrow (Aug 25, 2010)

Would someone PLEASE be willing to me pick me up a set ofthe portraits from there! Both my stores were out :-( I can paypal you! Please help


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Darth Sparrow it's possible that they just haven't come in yet. I stopped in to my local store while out to lunch today but no portraits yet. The sales clerk said she hadn't seen them when I showed her a pic of Ter_ran's post (thanks again Ter_ran). They are expecting 2 trucks in this week so I'll be back to check later in the week. Still hoping that our location will get them in and I assume they will.

I did take a few more pics of items they were carrying and will post later. This time I walked around the store and they pretty much carry similar mdse as Dollar Tree although had a much larger food area. Almost like a mini grocery store. _In their lighting department_ I saw 2-packs of flickering Tea Lights. With batteries and on/off switch on the bottom. Plus they had a single pack of a BlowOut LED tea light that comes with a votive like cover. I picked up one and will post a pic of it. Someone had posted about the Squeeky rats that they had and they actually were a pretty nice size. I picked up one of those too and will remove the head (where you can tell it was a two part mold) and am wondering if I could put glowing LEDs in place of their eyes. Given their size I think there might be room inside the body cavity area for the bulk of the mechanics. Oh well another project for another time.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I would love to have some of those portraits. Thanks for checking on the stores in Texas. I see they have them in Dallas. When I go that direction, I usually only go to the outlying towns, which don't seem to have the stores. Hmmm.....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*More Photos*

From today's visit:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*More photos - part deux*

and more....




























and one more set to come....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*More photos - final*

and lastly....





























overall I think they have some pretty decent stuff.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I just had to go back to my local .99 cent store and buy a few bags of creepy cloth... It was about 43 bags total as that was all they had in stock at that time...


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

ter_ran said:


> I just had to go back to my local .99 cent store and buy a few bags of creepy cloth... It was about 43 bags total as that was all they had in stock at that time...


LOL. I thought I went crazy with 20 bags. I did have plenty of creepy cloth beforehand though...


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Now THAT was a great score! I wish I came acroos that. You can never have enough creepy cloth! I stopped by my dollar tree this weekend. They had nothing even remotely good for me. And they had bags of candy for...SEVEN bucks! Dollar store? Yeah, ok!

Dan


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in my local 99$ Only Store yesterday and they are still putting out halloween mdse. Saw a few boxes in the aisles and new stuff on the shelves. My store also had rearranged some of the halloween mdse and I found it now on end caps and such throughout the store. I was hoping to pick up those lenticular portraits but still no luck. After speaking to two different sales persons who worked there full time, I'm convinced that my location has not received the boxes of the portraits yet. I was told they had a lot of boxes in the back but it was just taking time to put out.

Some of the newer halloween items in my store included house entry lamp covers--pumpkin, ghost and reaper I think. I found some nice large plastic chains with skulls on the end. Thought they might look good wrapped around a cemetary gate. They had black and silver and black and bronze skull edging material. They had a few boxes of Double Feature DVDs of movies (horror, mystery and sci-fi) that might make interesting halloween viewing or prizes. Most of the movies featured popular actors and I was surprised to see so many that I recognized. I ended up picking up a single DVD called "The Veil" hosted by Boris Karloff and frequently starring him. This was a TV series back in 1958 that had 11 episodes. My DVD was Volume 1, didn't notice any other volumes at my store. Here's a link to the series on IMDB if you are interested. The DVD jacket BTW is different than pictured on IMDB. My store still had large cardboard corrals of small pumpkins. They had cute infant one-piece outfits and baby bibs in brown and also orange with saying like "Got Candy" and "Peek A Boo". Also noticed in another clothing area that they had small toddler glove with GID bones and such on them. These were smaller than those that Dollar Tree carried. Still saw pool noodles in stock back in kids area. I'll post a few more pics from the store later today.




















BTW "The Veil" DVD Vol. 1 contained the following episodes: "Jack the Ripper" starring Niall MacGinnis, Boris was only the host of this episode; "Destination Nightmare" starring Boris Karloff and Roy Engel; "Summer Heat" starring Boris Karloff; and "Return of Madame Vernoy" starring Boris Karloff and George Hamilton. Yep same George Hamilton as in "Love at First Bite" and previously on "Dancing with the Stars". He was 19 then. These episodes were really Episodes 7-10 of the TV series. BTW for movie buffs this series was a Hal Roach, Jr. production. 


more to come...


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

Giving the DVD's as prizes is a great idea! We've been giving prizes as well as trophies, but everyone is broke this year and it's hard to scrounge enough prizes for the Best Group category. These would be great and cheap!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I would also love their portraits since they are different from the ones form Dollar Tree and Dollar General. I also love the big rats, and spider wall grabbers. I wish we had one of these stores.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> It looked like the 99 CENT STORE only had right-handed hands and legs from what I could tell.


In the photo above those hands and feet are some bags of bones. You get two long bones, a hand and a foot. They are a pretty good deal at only 99 cents, but do need a little work to be acceptable.

I bought some of the alien-looking skulls because I figured I could corpsify them and make them look good. I liked the ones with the cleaver glued down the center better and bought some of those as well. Unfortunately when I got home and pulled the cleaver out I found that there is a slit cut down the center of the skull and the cleaver is glued inside it. Oh well, just a little more work.

BTW, has anyone noticed that the price of things at this particular store is actually 99.9 cents? That means it's really a dollar store. There was a question submitted to our newspaper about that when it first opened.


----------



## siradam134 (Sep 27, 2010)

ter_ran said:


> I just had to go back to my local .99 cent store and buy a few bags of creepy cloth... It was about 43 bags total as that was all they had in stock at that time...


I see your 43 bags and raise it with 45 bags!! (all they had on the shelf!..... the lady at the register kind of groaned when i brought them up made her count them.....lol) Dollar Tree is Awesome.










I also found some pretty cheap 3 Feet skeletons that look pretty decent at Walmart for $8.....


----------



## ezdoesit-tn (Oct 26, 2009)

*Dollar General & Family Dollar*

Just got in from a run to the Dollar stores close to my home. I picked up two cool skulls with LED eyeballs, makes for a neat little gag in a dark area. I also found creepy cloth @ $1.00 a bag, bought $10 worth... might get some more. They had pretty decent black rats (paint the eyes with glow in the dark paint and it looks great under UV light) for a buck, got some of them too. Last but not least, funny but colorfull halloween coffee mugs (gotta drink something to get you started putting up the props) for a dollar. Not a bad haul for under $20


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I think I got 10 bags of creepy cloth the other day. Looks like that was nothing in comparison! One of them was damp and reeked of ammonia. Strange. 
The Dollar Tree crows are getting cheaper each year. They used to be totally covered in feathers, now the lower half is felt and only the top half is feathered. Still better than anywhere else!
At one Dollar Tree I found the same graveyard fencing they have at Walgreens for $5 for two. I bought all they had! 
Went to Dollar General for the first time today and found one of the lenticular images for $3. It was the only one they had so I'll have to hunt for more at other locations.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

I came home with quit a haul from Dollar Tree.Ending up spending $23.00.I got the following:

purple 3-D candlabra
a paper hanging owl
a plastic black skull platter
a cute girl skelton tray that looks day of the deadish.The plate is orange.
a matching cup to go with the plate.
a red spider goblet
a black spider web kitchen towel(They also had a different one)
glitter window clings
2 packs of Halloween stickers
a hanging witch holding a pumpkin(they also has anthor one on a broom)
a blow up cat
4 of those cement tombstones
a small white glitter skull
a grim reaper table topper that I had to dig through a bunch of mummy's to get.
a pack of 2 small fuzzy spiders/tarantulas
a bag of orange spider/bat/skull plastic rings.I used the orange spiders to decorate my Halloween tree that I bought from Walgreens a couple of years ago.It looks great with the orange lites!I used the bats around the stems of wine glasses.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*DVDs from 99¢ ONLY STORE*

I previously mentioned that the 99¢ ONLY STORE is carrying Horror/Sci-Fi/Mystery and some kid halloween titles. Here's a few pics from the Horror selection. All double features, world-wide zoned BTW. The images in my album are a little larger if you want to get a better view.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*More 99¢ ONLY STORE pics*

If you need to bake a halloween cake and need to transport it, this pumpkin cake pan and lid might be useful to you. The porch light covers were mentioned earlier. I thought there was a ghost also during a previous visit.


----------

